# threat indoctrinations



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. No estoy muy seguro acerca de cómo traducir esta expresión. Contexto: se encuentra en el resumen de un libro del Dr. Heinz Leymann [en inglés _When Life Strikes_] en el que aborda el tema de la victimología (puede verse aquí Coming Soon, es el tercero). El párrafo dice:

"Leymann also argues that the aftermath of what he calls the key event in a victim situation (the immediate incident — a robbery, etc) can be far more mentally destructive for the victim than the actual violent crime itself. Society has a number of threat indoctrinations, stereotypes of how the victim is meant to feel and behave, which can be harmful to anyone who deviates from the expected pattern".

Mi traducción:

"Leymann también sostiene que las consecuencias de lo que él llama el _evento clave_ en una situación de víctima (el incidente inmediato — un robo, etc.) pueden ser mucho más destructivas mentalmente para la víctima que el crimen violento real en sí mismo. La sociedad tiene varios _adoctrinamientos amenaza_, estereotipos de cómo la víctima tiene que sentir y comportarse, lo cual puede ser perjudicial para cualquier persona que se desvíe del patrón esperado".

Dado el contexto, ¿es correcto decir "adoctrinamientos amenaza" o debería ser "adoctrinamientos *de* amenaza"? He buscado por otros medios sin obtener una respuesta satisfactoria. Mucho agradeceré confirmaciones o sugerencias respecto a la expresión específica planteada.


----------



## jsvillar

Yo creo que el original en inglés quiere decir 'indoctrinations in case of threat', no veo cómo la indoctrinación de la sociedad puede ser amenazante. Si lo confirma algún nativo, puedes usar 'adoctrinamientos en caso de amenaza'.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por tu comentario jsvillar , pero permíteme diferir. En el resumen se deja claro el sentido del adoctrinamiento: "estereotipos de cómo la víctima tiene que sentir y comportarse, lo cual puede ser perjudicial para cualquier persona que se desvíe del patrón esperado". Aunque no podemos conocer el contenido, esa precisión que retoman en el resumen me inclina a pensar que se adopta en cierta medida un sentido negativo del término (véase aquí Definición de adoctrinamiento — Definicion.de), pues la amenaza transmitida mediante el adoctrinamiento radica en que habrá consecuencias que lamentar para quien no se comporte "como la víctima que es", a pesar de que las personas pueden reaccionar de diversas maneras según sus recursos personales y sociales. Esperemos más aportaciones .


----------



## Lnewqban

Parece referirse a que la angustia mental ocurre cuando la persona que ha sido sometida a un evento violento usa, como referencia para su reacción, las ideas y los conceptos sobre el tema que le han sido previamente inculcados.

Quizás un ejemplo adecuado sea la manera diferente en que reaccionan dos personas de diferentes culturas, pero idioma similar, a una misma frase o palabra.
Uno se ofenderá ante la frase: al que se le ha inculcado o educado sobre la frase y sobre la ofensa (socialmente aceptable o esperada o apropiada) asociada a esa frase.
El otro, no educado al respecto, no sentirá la necesidad o presión social de reaccionar ante un sonido sin implicaciones emocionales.

Mi sugerencia: *Adroctinamieno social sobre amenazas / peligros / violencia / daños*.
Related to the doctrine about how to react to a person or thing likely to cause damage or danger.
Being doctrine "the process of inculcating a person with ideas, attitudes, cognitive strategies."

Indoctrination - Wikipedia

Threat - Wikipedia


----------



## Pablo75

Estoy de acuerdo con risingmoon. A diferencia de jsvillar, yo creo que el original en inglés debería decir 'threatening indoctrinations' para encajar con el resto del texto. Como indica el link Threat - Wikipedia aportado por Lnewqban "A threat is considered an act of coercion". En este caso, la coerción que ejerce el adoctrinamietno social sobre el comportamiento que deben tener las víctimas.

Como ejemplo, pongo un reciente caso de femicidio en Argentina (caso Ángeles Rawson), tristemente notable (entre otras cosas) por cómo la madre y el padrastro de la víctima fueron expuestos a todo tipo de especulaciones, investigaciones y calumnias por sus (supuestamente) sospechosas maneras de actuar luego del crimen. Tiempo después el caso fue resuelto demostrando su completa inocencia y dejando atrás a una familia destrozada y doblemente golpeada por el asesino y por la sociedad.

Adoctrinamientos amenaza me parece capta el sentido pero no me suena natural. Por lo tanto, mi sugerencia es: *adoctrinamientos amenazantes*. 

Saludos


----------



## Quirce

Creo que una traducción literal no funciona, aunque la más ajustada me parece la de Lnewqban.

Qué tal ir por algo como "La sociedad infunde (inculca, adoctrina con) ciertas formas de reaccionar ante las amenazas, estereotipos..."


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias Lnewqban, Pablo 75 y Quirce por sus aportaciones. Retomaré desde la sugerencia de Quirce, a ver si esto sirve:

No estamos hablando de algo que ocurre en caso de algo amenazante, lo amenazante no es lo que puede experimentar la persona antes de la situación de violencia. Estamos hablando de lo que ocurre _después_ de que la persona es víctima de una situación de violencia (violación, tortura, robo, etc.): el adoctrinamiento forjado en la sociedad dicta que debe comportarse de cierta manera (son los estereotipos, por ejemplo -aunque el resumen no lo indica- desvalida, necesitada de ayuda, sufriente, afectada, etc.), pues de no ser así (por ejemplo, ser fuerte, tener iniciativa, defenderse, etc. o simplemente no mostrar en cantidad y/o cualidad varias de las manifestaciones esperadas) está bajo amenaza de ser tratada de una manera distinta (no se le cree, no se le apoya, es señalada como responsable, etc.). Es como decir de manera más o menos velada: "Si no te comportas de X manera, entonces serás tratado o castigado de Y manera". En resumen, los estereotipos y la amenaza forman parte del adoctrinamiento.

Creo que la propuesta más cercana a este sentido es la de Pablo 75.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hola risingmoon. Entiendo el argumento; a mí mismo me tienta traducir _threat indoctrinations_ como _*adoctrinamiento amenazador*_, aunque no en tanto que confusión con _threatening_ sino en tanto que "nombre" _ad hoc_ para la definición con la que continúa el texto (una traduccion que me parece podría funcionar mejor -a pesar del elemento de confusión incluido al adjetivar- que _adoctrinamiento amenaza_, aunque entiendo perfectamente el por qué de esta solución).

Y es que diría que el adoctrinamiento al que se hace referencia no tiene relación con la víctima ni supone amenaza directa para ésta -aunque la víctima sufra sus consecuencias. El adoctrinamiento se inculca socialmente y afecta a familiares, amigos, etc.; el adoctrinamiento alude a hacernos creer a todos, incluida la víctima, que una víctima -cualquier víctima- debe sentir y comportarse de una forma determinada. Es un adoctrinamiento en relación a la amenaza (en relación a contextos amenazadores; robo, secuestro, violación, etc.) antes que un adoctrinamiento por sí mismo amenazador; se nos inculcan (socialmente) determinadas formas (estereotipadas) de entender cómo debe reaccionar quien atraviesa un episodio amenazador. 

Creo así que tal vez resultaría más ajustado aquí traducir como _*adoctrinamiento sobre / en relación a los contextos amenazadores*_ (aunque ciertamente no tiene el "gancho" de la sucinta expresión original), o tal vez más sencillamente como _*adoctrinamiento sobre la amenaza*_.

... _[inculca, impone, ejerce] diversas formas de *adoctrinamiento sobre amenaza* / una serie de *adoctrinamientos sobre amenaza*_

Por ejemplo,
_La sociedad inculca diversas formas de *adoctrinamiento sobre la amenaza* [sobre los contextos amenazadores], estereotipos sobre cómo debe sentirse y comportarse la víctima, que pueden resultar dañinos para quien se desvía del patrón establecido. _
(...) 
_Los aconcetimientos consecuentes y automáticos (las reacciones de amigos, familia, compañeros de trabajo, jefes o medios de comunicación) surgen a partir de dicho *adoctrinamiento sobre la amenaza* [sobre los contextos amenazadores] y consiguen hacer que la víctima se sienta incluso peor.   _


----------



## jsvillar

Pues me parece que varios de nosotros pensamos que es 'adoctrinamiento sobre las amenazas', no 'adoctrinamiento amenazador'...


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Pues sí; jsvillar (#2), Lnewqban (#4), Quirce (#6) y yo mismo (#8) leemos la misma idea en el original; se alecciona socialmente sobre cuáles son las formas "adecuadas" de reaccionar a contextos amenazantes o de violencia en base a conceptos e ideas estereotipadas que resultan a la postre limitantes y perniciosas para la víctima -y para su entorno, que no conoce otras herramientas con las que apoyar a la víctima fuera de ese "ideario social", de ese adoctrinamiento inculcado por la propia sociedad y que resulta ciertamente contraproducente.
Entiendo en cualquier caso que _threat indoctrinations_ es un "nombre" _ad hoc _para referirse a esta idea, y como tal permite cierto margen al traductor, más aún por cuanto el propio texto explicita su significado como aquellos "_estereotipos [aprendidos, inculcados o establecidos socialmente] sobre cómo debe sentirse y comportarse la víctima_". Creo que la idea de base es clara en el sentido apuntado. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias a todos por su participación . En efecto, jsvillar, hay un reacomodo que apunta hacia la propuesta que hiciste y con la cual coinciden de una u otra manera otros colegas de WR. El sentido de la expresión es más claro todavía después de las explicaciones de Chema: el peso de la idea recae en el entorno: cómo reaccionan dependiendo de lo que haga o no la víctima y cómo lo haga o no, en función de los estereotipos inculcados. Ahora, ¿cómo expresar esa amplia idea en español? Siempre he tenido claro que el inglés economiza más las palabras, pero aquí ¡se volaron la barda! Retomando las propuestas desde jsvillar y más aproximado a las de Chema, propongo lo siguiente:

- La sociedad tiene varios _adoctrinamientos relacionados con las situaciones amenazantes_, estereotipos de cómo la víctima tiene que (...).  O incluso:

- La sociedad tiene varios _adoctrinamientos relacionados con los contextos de las situaciones amenazantes_, estereotipos de cómo la víctima tiene que (...).

De hecho, me parece más clara y precisa la segunda. Espero sus opiniones. Y gracias de nuevo, en verdad.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Esto ya es cuestión de estilo; personalmente "tiene" (la socidad _tiene_ adoctrinamientos) me rechina un poco en castellano. Como ya comentado, me resulta más natural expresarlo como _Inculca, ejerce, impone diversas/varias formas de adoctrinamiento_ o _una serie de adoctrinamientos (sobre [la reacción a] o en relación a contextos o situaciones amenazantes),_ o como sugiere Quirce _inculca/infunde ciertas formas de reaccionar _(a contextos o situaciones amenazantes) - aunque la eliminación del término adoctrinamiento en este último caso le reste parte de la agresividad o de la fuerza implícita relativa al proceso de aprendizaje social involucrado, presente en el original.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias Chema, entiendo. Creo que debe conservarse la palabra "adoctrinamiento", por tanto puede quedar:

"La sociedad inculca una serie de adoctrinamientos respecto a la forma de reaccionar en contextos de situaciones amenazantes, estereotipos (...)".

Sigo sorprendido... ¡todo eso contenido en sólo dos palabras!

Gracias a todos .


----------

